# Engine mount on Ford Trannyb Autosleeper



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

My engine mount on LHS looking forward is a bit soft. No splits or cracks, but a mechanic said that if I did not change it my driveshaft would suffer...  

I spent HOURS getting the fittings off (some corrosion, tight places...), but absolutely could not remove the screw, on the rubber fitting, that was inserted into the top engine mount. There was no place to grab it and all that happened was that the rubber twisted, but would not release......SO....I put it all back together again :x :x and thought maybe I can travel the miles back to UK from Greece with it as it is... 
Any experts out there that think I will be OK...whats the worst that could happen?
The movement of the engine, to my eyes, is not much, but I am no mechanic.....I just have very sore knuckles right now!!
Cheers, Chris :?


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Has it done a lot of miles? Id be tempted to get a second opinion, otherwise. How did it transpire to be 'a bit soft'?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I suggest you post your querie on this site here which is frequented by Ford Transit mechanics and enthusiasts.

http://fordtransit.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=5

Make sure you get into the correct forum for your mark of van eg Mk6 for vehicles 2001 to 2006 and state the precise model type when posting your querie. Its an active site so you will get a response today.

It seems from your description of negligible engine movement that your Greek mechanic maybe looking for work although excessive engine movement will damage driveshafts.

Normally if an engine mounting is weak (often caused by engine oil leakage) you will hear a clunking sound and feel the movement. I write, not as a mechanic but as a former Mini enthusiast who has probably replaced around 20 driveshafts/CV joints caused by inadequate engine mountings and excessive transverse engine movement.


----------

